# المنتديات الأدبيه > الخواطر >  كالحلم انت في وضح النهار ..!

## shams spring

*ليتني استبق الاحداث حقا ... 
ليت عداد الزمن يمضي بي قليلا ..

في الروح مسامات صغيرة لتعبر روحك بحذر 
في القلب نبض ٌ يستشعرك  بخفاء 

هنالك اقدار تتراقص بك على عزف امنياتي
هنالك اقدار تنتظرني على عتبات زمنك
اكاد اراها بوضوح اكثر 
بالوان اكثر
كلوحة رسام اوشكت على الانتهاء
لم يبقى منها سوى ملامحها الاخيرة 
وبعض من لمساتها المضيئة 
على اطرافها خربشات تفاصيل ...
وذكرى ..
وحكاية ...!


كلوحة انت وليد
تتكلم بتلعثم
بأحرف شبه مكتمله..
كطفل بدأ النطق..
بدأ المسير .. يجري 
ويجري ..
ويجري..
 على عتبات قدري ..!




ملامح من طيفك هنالك يستعجلني بالتقدم اكثر واكثر ..
يزرع فيا بذرة اللقاء الاخير 
تنمو 
وتنمو
في بطيء شديد
ب حذر شديد
بملامح ارجوانية 
كطيف ملائكي 
يتأمل زاوية مضيئة 
من مكان مظلم...!

أستطيع ان اراك بوضوح 
كلما زاد الظلام هنا اكثر واكثر 
تصبح كالنجمة المضيئة بسماء بدأت تخلو من النجوم 
كالفتحة المطلة على ضوء الشمس بعد ممر طويل معتم 


كالحلم انت في وضح النهار ...
كالطيف انت في اوج الازدحام... 
كامنية اعزفها
ارقص على لحنها
ارددها 
ارددها
ارددها
ارددها
كأنني بذلك أحققها ......!!

بقلمــي
23/8/2012م
ا08:54 صباحا













*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

أستطيع ان اراك بوضوح 
كلما زاد الظلام هنا اكثر واكثر 

لانكـ النور في سمائي ،، 

رائعه كتاباتكـ غاليتي استمري فربمآآ كان لكـِ في الواقع ايضآ ،،

----------


## دموع الغصون

جميل أن نترجم وجدانياتنا بخربشات أقرب ما تكون إلى الفضفضه 
جميل جداً ما قرأته هنا

----------


## shams spring

> أستطيع ان اراك بوضوح 
> كلما زاد الظلام هنا اكثر واكثر 
> 
> لانكـ النور في سمائي ،، 
> 
> رائعه كتاباتكـ غاليتي استمري فربمآآ كان لكـِ في الواقع ايضآ ،،


*
والاروع مرورك من هنا يا صديقة ...
ممتنة لذلك الحضور الراقي ... شكرا بعمق*

----------


## shams spring

> جميل أن نترجم وجدانياتنا بخربشات أقرب ما تكون إلى الفضفضه 
> جميل جداً ما قرأته هنا


*
ليس فضفضة ...هي ملامح طيف عابر ... !!
شكرا دموع على المرور*

----------


## الشاعر باسل معابرة

كلوحة رسام اوشكت على الانتهاء
لم يبقى منها سوى ملامحها الاخيرة 
وبعض من لمساتها المضيئة 
على اطرافها خربشات تفاصيل ...
وذكرى ..
وحكاية ...!

خاطرة جميلة يسلموا كثير

----------


## shams spring

> كلوحة رسام اوشكت على الانتهاء
> لم يبقى منها سوى ملامحها الاخيرة 
> وبعض من لمساتها المضيئة 
> على اطرافها خربشات تفاصيل ...
> وذكرى ..
> وحكاية ...!
> 
> خاطرة جميلة يسلموا كثير


*مرورك الأجمل أيها الملقب بالشاعر ... أشكر حضورك هنا*

----------

